
Europe, long counted out in high-tech startups, has become a major player - doener
http://startupsusa.org/global-startup-cities/
======
doener
Via
[https://twitter.com/richard_florida/status/10558811125039431...](https://twitter.com/richard_florida/status/1055881112503943169?s=21)

